# Gone - tutorial



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Update: Thank you @GCAdmin1 for fast action!


> @GCAdmin1, ban these spammers.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LexxM3 said:


> @GCAdmin1, ban these spammers.


Joke?!

Great tune and Amorica is a great album.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Not a joke, you missed the spammer post right below your video post, looks like already cleaned up by the admins. Nice.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LexxM3 said:


> Not a joke, you missed the spammer post right below your video post, looks like already cleaned up by the admins. Nice.


Gotcha, didn't see it, no problem.


----------

